# So how would YOU have ridden yesterday's XC course?



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 July 2012)

As title really!

C'mon folks, how would you have ridden the course?


----------



## benson21 (31 July 2012)

With my eyes tightly shut!!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

yeah i wouldnt have ridden it!! XC is my big fear


----------



## quirky (31 July 2012)

On a golf buggy


----------



## Bionic Boy (31 July 2012)

I would have had the perfect round in the fastest time - and then i would have woken up.


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

on an elephant? - We would have blitzed the fences!


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 July 2012)

quirky said:



			On a golf buggy 

Click to expand...

This - or at walk taking the non jumping route...and even then I could probably fall off!


----------



## Wizzkid (31 July 2012)

Slowly!! and with much colourful language!!


----------



## rubysmum (31 July 2012)

Tied to the horse and stuffed to the gunnels with cocaine
Sorry, were you looking for proper riders to give sensible answers?


----------



## Jzee (31 July 2012)

From my sofa


----------



## guido16 (31 July 2012)

I would have ridden in perfectly, after a box of wine...bit like my drunk dancing, I think I am something out of flash dance . .


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

Did seem to my inexpert eye that a lot of horses tired about 2/3 round and then mistakes happened, so would have ridden slow and steady to finish, even with TP.

But then I would have been riding for my own fantasy country and not have the pressure of a team score.


----------



## Spudlet (31 July 2012)

On a Shetland. Then we could have walked under the jumps instead of going over them


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 July 2012)

Spudlet said:



			On a Shetland. Then we could have walked under the jumps instead of going over them

Click to expand...

Oooh, that drop on to the skinny would have seemed just as terrifying from a stuffed horse as it would have an 18hh Clydie.


----------



## Spudlet (31 July 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			Oooh, that drop on to the skinny would have seemed just as terrifying from a stuffed horse as it would have an 18hh Clydie.
		
Click to expand...

I know how to abseil... could have hooked the shettie onto a harness, like they do with dogs... no problem!


----------



## skint1 (31 July 2012)

I would have shared the golf buggy with Quirky and PucciNPony and then I would have loudly stated that Zara "should have put her leg on a bit more"  or Mary should have "really sat deep" as if they are my close personal friends and I am something of a mentor to them all. 

My daughter was watching on a big screen in town and sat next to someone who was going on like that, she said mostly non-horsey people there looking impressed but she had to grit her teeth a few times and resist saying "so when are you leaving, you're never going to get tacked up in time for your run round Greenwich love"


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 July 2012)

rubysmum said:



			Tied to the horse and stuffed to the gunnels with cocaine
Sorry, were you looking for proper riders to give sensible answers?

Click to expand...

LOL!!! keep 'em coming folks.

For my part, I think I would have firmly strapped myself on with a good strong piece of rope from stirrup to stirrup underneath, plus a good blob of superglue applied to the relevant bit!! Then I'd have wrapped myself up like the Michelin man plus somehow rig meself up to a rescue helicopter which would miraculously hover overhead just as I was approaching the water ......... and whisk me to safety (dream on!!! )

Then I'd have taken along an industrial sized tin of valium, plus a decent hip-flask to wash down.

Finally, I'd have arranged for a slave to run me a nice hot bath on return, plus some nice champagne on ice waiting just to say I'd dunnit.


----------



## Enfys (31 July 2012)

Without the audience and a lot more slowly.

I would love to ride around there, just without the thousands of critics, oh and as I have a deathly fear of drops I would have ridden around that one, can't recall the name or number, just that a fair few seemed to end up on the deck.

This one


----------



## Faro (31 July 2012)

I would have ridden it at a nice brisk canter, avoiding absolutely all of the jumps, but having a nice splash of tippytoes in the water - and reducing my pace to walk down the downhill slopes (which were VERY steep, believe me, I saw for myself!).  I would also have ridden it on a shetland pony, which is the only kind of equine anyone could have got round on without having to frequently duck overhanging branches!


----------



## MrSpam (31 July 2012)

Obviously it's all down to the horse, so I'd just borrow one of the British horses and off I'd go - because they all looked easy to ride.  

OMG it was knackering just walking round it. I was puffing and blowing with all those hills! There would have been a serious case of napping from me at the start.


----------



## skint1 (31 July 2012)

haha Mr Spam, if I were a horse I would be doing my best "fake limp" that day for sure!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

I would have ridden it with white knuckles and wet knickers probably.

I did much better riding it from my armchair yesterday!


----------



## M_G (31 July 2012)

Enfys said:



			Without the audience and a lot more slowly.

I would love to ride around there, just without the thousands of critics, oh and as I have a deathly fear of drops I would have ridden around that one, can't recall the name or number, just that a fair few seemed to end up on the deck.

This one 






Click to expand...

OMG that is a truly terrifying picture... I would NOT ride it if you paid me millions


----------



## Dunlin (31 July 2012)

I would have temporarily stolen Opposition Buzz, having police chase after me would have made me go quick and I would get an awesome video from the police helicopter! 

In the real world I have panic attacks over a 'poles on the ground' clear round course!


----------



## dorito (31 July 2012)

wearing brown trousers...


----------



## Supertrooper (31 July 2012)

On my shire x, he'd of eaten his way round...... And we'd still of been the fastest


----------



## emma.is (31 July 2012)

very very badly


----------



## tasel (31 July 2012)

Put the XC course on the Wii, and we can talk about it then... (I'd ace it on the Wii... lol!).

Otherwise, I'd take the route any sane horse would - leisurely looping around the jumps. As many horses would say: what's the rush, man?


----------



## GinaGeo (31 July 2012)

As every non horsey person says it's all the horse. So I would have stolen Opposition Buzz, shown him a map of the course and told him where he should be at each minute marker tied myself on, hung round his neck to avoid the branches and then firmly closed my eyes like being on board a scary rollercoaster, downed several bottles of wine and we'd have romped home  clear easily within the time.  Of course it is THAT easy  

We all know that you only need a good horse, endless supplies of money and be related to Royalty. Natural talent, guts, years of preperation and dedication obviously play no factor in it.


----------



## TarrSteps (31 July 2012)

rubysmum said:



			Tied to the horse and stuffed to the gunnels with cocaine
Sorry, were you looking for proper riders to give sensible answers?

Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

GinaGeo said:



			As every non horsey person says it's all the horse. So I would have stolen Opposition Buzz, shown him a map of the course and told him where he should be at each minute marker tied myself on, hung round his neck to avoid the branches and then firmly closed my eyes like being on board a scary rollercoaster, downed several bottles of wine and we'd have romped home  clear easily within the time.  Of course it is THAT easy  

We all know that you only need a good horse, endless supplies of money and be related to Royalty. Natural talent, guts, years of preperation and dedication obviously play no factor in it. 

Click to expand...

Love this.


----------

